# do you have sex dreams about your spouse?



## Blanca (Jul 25, 2008)

this goes for guys or gals- do you have fantasy's about your spouse? or does your spouse ever tell you they have dreams- sex dreams- about you?

My H says to me yesterday, "i had a dream about you." my ears perked up since i havent heard those words from his mouth- ever. and then he says, "You worked at a video games store and i could get all the games i wanted." I just started laughing. I told him that's about as close to a fantasy as he's ever gotten with me. is it strange that he's never had a sex dream about me? it seems like he views me more as a friend.


----------



## adobesky (Sep 18, 2009)

I have sex dreams about my husband but they are few and far between. Then again, so are any of my dreams aout sex that I remember...


----------



## martino (May 12, 2008)

I had a dream that I was in a train and arrived at a Nazi death camp and my wife was the top commander of the camp. Not a sex dream but she looked good in her black leather hat.


----------



## GAsoccerman (Mar 24, 2008)

LOL Martino...

Yes, I have sexual dreams about my wife as well, and I know she has them about me.

usually stuff that would never happen in real life and on the kinky side.

god I love my sexual dreams of my wife...:smthumbup:


----------



## Mommybean (Jan 22, 2009)

Yeah, I have sex dreams of my hubby. If I wake up and its the middle of the night, then I wake him up and have my way with him. LOL!


----------



## momof4 (Jul 29, 2009)

I do have sexual dreams of my hubby... Actually had one last night (or early this morning I should say) and when I woke up I couldn't help but call him to share it. It was more of a fantasy type dream. We were making love and didn't care that people were watching...hmmm is this a real fantasy?? I always try to read into my dreams. All I know is I was excited. 
I know my husband also has sexual dreams of me, but his get played out and he wakes up in the middle of them not realizing we are in the middle of making love...kinda funny. I hope this is normal... is it?? 
=D


----------



## italiana86 (Oct 21, 2008)

momof4 said:


> I know my husband also has sexual dreams of me, but his get played out and he wakes up in the middle of them not realizing we are in the middle of making love...kinda funny. I hope this is normal... is it??
> =D


haha I like that  I need to try that


----------



## GAsoccerman (Mar 24, 2008)

Momof4...we've done the love making in front of others...and my wife LOVED it, it was an incredible turn on for both of us. 

We've also woken up to having sex....


----------



## Blanca (Jul 25, 2008)

martino said:


> I had a dream that I was in a train and arrived at a Nazi death camp and my wife was the top commander of the camp. Not a sex dream but she looked good in her black leather hat.


:lol: that's a good one. that's got all sorts of subconscious drives.


----------



## Blanca (Jul 25, 2008)

GAsoccerman said:


> we've done the love making in front of others...and my wife LOVED it, it was an incredible turn on for both of us.


have you really?? lol. you're too funny.


----------



## GAsoccerman (Mar 24, 2008)

Yes Blanca, actually several times, what can I say it's fun


----------



## okeydokie (Sep 10, 2008)

mommy and mommy, if my wife did something like that i would be unbelievably happy if i didnt die of shock first


----------



## Choose2love (Jul 28, 2009)

Mommybean said:


> Yeah, I have sex dreams of my hubby. If I wake up and its the middle of the night, then I wake him up and have my way with him. LOL!



MB! Your husband will let you wake him up for sex! Lucky girl....


----------



## Choose2love (Jul 28, 2009)

momof4 said:


> ... but his get played out and he wakes up in the middle of them not realizing we are in the middle of making love...kinda funny. I hope this is normal... is it??
> =D


That used to happen to me with my husband way before we were husband and wife... miss those days...


----------



## Loving Husband (Aug 3, 2009)

Man I feel so deprived. With my wife I would have to beg her to wake me up if she was horny. I can say its only happened a few times. Me on the other hand I wake up horny all the time. Usually it's self treatment though. At least she is next to me..


----------



## revitalizedhusband (Feb 9, 2009)

I can honestly say I ONLY have sex dreams about my wife, never had one with someone else.

I do have to say also, that one night I was up late watching TV in bed and I could tell she was having a sex dream...so I "took advantage" and she woke up just before she had her "O". 

My wife is the type that gets VERY upset if she is woke up and is a grouch, so I was a little apprehensive about waking her up at first, but I just couldn't help it, her noises she was making from her dream were turning me on...plus it was easy, she was sleeping in just underwear.

She's never woke me up for sex...I could only wish...


----------

